# Shoot like a girl !!



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

We were in Louisville at Nationals this last weekend and I met Karen Butler of "Shoot like a girl". She was way in the corner with her neat set-up of many bows us gals can try. It was wonderful to try different brands all set at poundage that women and girls could shoot. Very fun to actually try one set up for us! 
Karen is very encouraging and engaging and really wants to help female Archerers whether they are beginers or experienced shooters. I have a Hoyt target bow but loved the feel of the Admiral for outdoors.

Great 'Shoot like a girl Teeshirts also!!!
Keep up the good work Karen! If you see her at a tourney be sure to try it out!!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I drove down from Michigan to meet Karen in Louisville, what a great experence! I went out today and ordered a Hoyt Alpha Max. Never would have had the guts to do it without Karen!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Karen is also a personal friend of mine...and an Archery Talk sponsor.

I am so proud of what Karen is doing for archery!

http://shootlikeagirl.com/


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

My husband and I are new to archery and currently shoot Genesis bows, I get to shoot a lot more then he does and felt it was time to buy a better bow. I read about Karen's company and my husband and I thought it would be worth the trip. 

This was the message I just posted on her web site, I hope she doesn't mind me posting it here also. 

Karen I had a great time in Louisville! Thanks so much for all your help. It was a wonderful experience, I loved every second of it. The drive from Michigan was well worth the time I got to spend with you and your coach. 

I went to my archery club this week and everyone was excited to hear about my weekend in Louisville. I told them what bow I fell in love with and many chimed in with their opinions. Some of the guys disagreed for a variety of reasons, however I felt good about my choice because of your help, and today I ordered a Hoyt Alpha Max 32! I could never have done it without your help. Your program helped build much needed confidence, I feel good about my choice and know it's the right bow for me. My husband also felt he learned a lot himself just by watching and listening, he said he will feel better about choosing his next bow too. 

You, your coach, and Dad are a pleasure to be with. I thank you all for your time and patience with me. I can't wait to get my new bow and let you know how I progress. I did work with owner / coach at the store I purchased my bow from and I don't think it will be as hard as I thought going from a right hand bow to a left. 

I hope your company continues to grow and many more woman have the great opportunity I had. 

Thanks again for everything.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Olsenck said:


> Karen is also a personal friend of mine...and an Archery Talk sponsor.
> 
> I am so proud of what Karen is doing for archery!
> 
> http://shootlikeagirl.com/


Just spending a few hours with her, I could tell what a special person she is, your very lucky.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a feeling that Karen's trailer and her crew are going to be in high demand at archery and sportsmens/womens events for a long time to come. It just boggles my mind that no one came up with this idea before. What a great way for bow companies to get their products into the hands of new archers and let them really get a feel for what will fit them. I foresee lots of success for Karen and her brilliant idea!! 

Way to go, and thanks so much for helping to introduce the wonderful world of archery to all those newcomers!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I also had the honor of meeting Karen over the weekend in Louisville. It actually wasn't until yesterday that I was reminded that I actually met her in Indianapolis as well....Karen remember waiting for a table at Champs...Me and my buddy was sitting next to you and we commented on your shirt there. In fact when I got home this weekend I found the business card you gave me while we waited. :wink:

Anyways back to the point....It was my pleasure to finally get to talk to Karen and to also have my wife be able to try all the different bows out there that she can shoot. Karen is a top notch person in my book and I will forever be indebted to her for making a donation to my fundraising shoot I do.

You'll always have the support of myself and my family Karen, keep up the great work.:thumbs_up


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Wow! Thanks everyone for appreciating what we are trying to do...Empower women to enter shooting sports with confidence! We have put close to 150 women through two test flights, with over 1/4 of those ladies being brand new shooters...I'm glad to see this thread started, it is good feedback for our Sponsors! Thanks again, Karen


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

McStamper said:


> Just spending a few hours with her, I could tell what a special person she is, your very lucky.


You are too kind, thanks! Your excitement and energy was contagious! Can't wait to see your pictures! I know you'll love your bow....interesting you met some resistance for "various reasons". Did you go for camo or color? Best of luck! Karen


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

TTCurlGirl said:


> We were in Louisville at Nationals this last weekend and I met Karen Butler of "Shoot like a girl". She was way in the corner with her neat set-up of many bows us gals can try. It was wonderful to try different brands all set at poundage that women and girls could shoot. Very fun to actually try one set up for us!
> Karen is very encouraging and engaging and really wants to help female Archerers whether they are beginers or experienced shooters. I have a Hoyt target bow but loved the feel of the Admiral for outdoors.
> 
> Great 'Shoot like a girl Teeshirts also!!!
> Keep up the good work Karen! If you see her at a tourney be sure to try it out!!!


Thanks! We love what we do!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Olsenck said:


> Karen is also a personal friend of mine...and an Archery Talk sponsor.
> 
> I am so proud of what Karen is doing for archery!
> 
> http://shootlikeagirl.com/


RK, this is BK - thanks, you're great too!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> You are too kind, thanks! Your excitement and energy was contagious! Can't wait to see your pictures! I know you'll love your bow....interesting you met some resistance for "various reasons". Did you go for camo or color? Best of luck! Karen


Hi Karen, I ordered a black AlphaMax 32 with the chrome cams. I think it will look sweet! 

As you know many of the guys have their opinions, and I do value and respect what they have to say, they are great archers and have helped me so much already. They are always ready and willing to lend a hand. I almost feel like I am letting them down when I don't heed there advice. 

But I decided to do what feels good and stuck with my first choice. That bow just felt so right in my hand and knowing how it felt to shoot, just so smooth, I fell in love, and had to have it!

Honestly I would not have been able to go in a store and buy a bow if it hadn't been for you. I look at all those bows hanging up in the stores and I know I don't have the strength to test them out. No way would have spent the money I did for a bow I hadn't tried. 

I don't know how your company is supported since you do not charge for your services, but if I had a company that had anything to with archery I would be doing everything I could to support you. I think of all the $$ I will spend for the bow and everything else I need, and multiply that times the number of women you are helping get into archery, heck I would be drooling to get that kind of exposure and sales for my products. I know I would not have even looked at any bow in the AplhaMax price range if I had not gotten to try it.

Thanks again for all your help, keep up the great work your doing!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I stopped in the booth with my ex-girlfriend and was very impressed
the staff was well informed,helpful and professional !!!
great that you ladies have a company like this !!

2 thumbs up for "Shoot Like a Girl" !!!


----------



## miss mustang (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought one of her shirts at Louisville. All the woman at my club love it. They all want one so the orders should be coming in!!!
Love the shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birchbaby (Mar 20, 2009)

*Just wanted to say thanks!*

My husband and I met Karen in Louisville, and I shot one of the bows there. It was the deciding factor in which bow I wanted to get, and because of their booth and allowing me to shoot the bows, we decided on which one would work best for me. Thanks again, I have heard many great things about what she has already done for women in archery, and I look forward to learning more!:star:


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Birchbaby said:


> My husband and I met Karen in Louisville, and I shot one of the bows there. It was the deciding factor in which bow I wanted to get, and because of their booth and allowing me to shoot the bows, we decided on which one would work best for me. Thanks again, I have heard many great things about what she has already done for women in archery, and I look forward to learning more!:star:


Yeah! I'm glad we were able to provide you the opportunity to decide which bow was best for you. Please send me an email to [email protected], and with your permission, we'll add you to our success stories!! All the best! Karen


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

goofy2788 said:


> I also had the honor of meeting Karen over the weekend in Louisville. It actually wasn't until yesterday that I was reminded that I actually met her in Indianapolis as well....Karen remember waiting for a table at Champs...Me and my buddy was sitting next to you and we commented on your shirt there. In fact when I got home this weekend I found the business card you gave me while we waited. :wink:
> 
> Anyways back to the point....It was my pleasure to finally get to talk to Karen and to also have my wife be able to try all the different bows out there that she can shoot. Karen is a top notch person in my book and I will forever be indebted to her for making a donation to my fundraising shoot I do.
> 
> You'll always have the support of myself and my family Karen, keep up the great work.:thumbs_up




Thanks to Karen and what she was able to display for us women to shoot I am now 4 weeks away from receiving my Hoyt AM32... I currently shoot a Hoyt unltramag about a 5 year old bow! Only been shooting for 6 months so finding a bow I like has been way fun! Karen had a lot to offer in Louiville and thanks to her I was able to pick up several bows that were formuated for a woman to shoot. All the other bow carriers there did not have a bow that I could pull. Thankfully we saw Karen and her Dad. After pulling back the am32, admiral, ignition, leopard, .limb saver, alpine, and many more...I finally came to the conclusion that staying with hoyt was my choice. I came back home and a week later I was ready to take the next step. Thanks!!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofyswife2788 said:


> Thanks to Karen and what she was able to display for us women to shoot I am now 4 weeks away from receiving my Hoyt AM32... I currently shoot a Hoyt unltramag about a 5 year old bow! Only been shooting for 6 months so finding a bow I like has been way fun! Karen had a lot to offer in Louiville and thanks to her I was able to pick up several bows that were formuated for a woman to shoot. All the other bow carriers there did not have a bow that I could pull. Thankfully we saw Karen and her Dad. After pulling back the am32, admiral, ignition, leopard, .limb saver, alpine, and many more...I finally came to the conclusion that staying with hoyt was my choice. I came back home and a week later I was ready to take the next step. Thanks!!


I wonder who will get their AlphaMax first! I can't wait to get mine. What color did you order?

Thanks again Karen!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

McStamper said:


> I wonder who will get their AlphaMax first! I can't wait to get mine. What color did you order?
> 
> Thanks again Karen!


Hey this is Goofy'swifes husband....She ordered the Cobalt Blue and according to Hoyt it will be 4 weeks before it ships...I just got the AM35 last Friday in the blackout and man is it a sweet bow. I'm actually a little scared that she's getting one....Now I have no excuses when she beats me:embara:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofy2788 said:


> Hey this is Goofy'swifes husband....She ordered the Cobalt Blue and according to Hoyt it will be 4 weeks before it ships...I just got the AM35 last Friday in the blackout and man is it a sweet bow. I'm actually a little scared that she's getting one....Now I have no excuses when she beats me:embara:



Sweet! Can't wait to hear the results! Sounds like you will be a happy man no matter who wins.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

McStamper said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to hear the results! Sounds like you will be a happy man no matter who wins.



Well true...but I'd be happier if it was me :lol:


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

goofy2788 said:


> Well true...but I'd be happier if it was me :lol:


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Huntsville, AL*

Thanks for all your support!

We're working on our summer schedule of Test Flights! We will be at Redstone Arsenal in Huntsville, AL on 23 May 2009, from 1000-1400. If you plan to attend and do not have a millitary ID Card, you need to email me at [email protected] so we can arrange to get you on base. 

Here's the bows we'll have availalbe, and we are always trying to increase our inventory!

The Admiral from BowTech (left and right hand)	
The IceMan from Diamond by BowTech
The Rock from BowTech
The AlphaMax from Hoyt
The Kobalt from Hoyt
The Ignition from Mathews (and hopefully we’ll have a Hyperlite too)
The Leopard from Martin
The Sienna from Alpine Archery
The DeadZone 30 by Limbsaver
Recurve Bows from Lancaster Archery Supply (right and left hand)


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

SLG2 said:


> Thanks for all your support!
> 
> We're working on our summer schedule of Test Flights! We will be at Redstone Arsenal in Huntsville, AL on 23 May 2009, from 1000-1400. If you plan to attend and do not have a millitary ID Card, you need to email me at [email protected] so we can arrange to get you on base.
> 
> ...


We just received the Hpyerlite from Mathews!!! So it will be included in all future Test Flights!


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

*Kudos!*

I'm so glad I started this Thread! People like Karen who work hard for the good of this wonderful sport deserve credit. It's so nice to get the word out there too!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

TTCurlGirl said:


> I'm so glad I started this Thread! People like Karen who work hard for the good of this wonderful sport deserve credit. It's so nice to get the word out there too!!


Thanks! We really appreciate your thread too! We are an Archery Talk Sponsor, and are glad that so many people take time to share the love for the sport!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to McStamper and Goofyswife on the arrival of their new bows! Are there any other ladies who visited our test flights and then bought a bow? 

Keep Shooting like a girl!


----------



## tearley777 (Apr 6, 2008)

I sure wish that you had been set up at the Pro Am in Paris! That's my chief complaint in our sport, that no one has a "super store" for women to be able to try different makes and models and see which one they are most comfortable with prior to purchasing one. Since it's not a purchase that you can just sell in a garage sale or throw in the back of the closet if you don't like it, I take it very seriously!!!! I will keep my eyes out for you in the future for sure. Hope to meet you soon Karen...

Tonya


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with Tonya....please come to some of the ASA Tournaments and set up...thankfully I went to a bow shop in Louisiana that had an Alphamax that I could shoot and have now ordered one but most places didn't have anything for me. At the Paris ASA there were 80-90 women in the hunter class alone and I don't know how many were in the women's open and senior women's classes. In my opinion there would be plenty of women shooters and girlfriends etc. to justify your trip. Keep up the good work...

Shoot em straight girls!!!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

We're planning to be at the ASA Limbsaver tournament in London, KY. 

How many ladies do you think will be in Augusta? I'm considering heading out there for Saturday...hopefully, I'll have my Turkey by then! The weather, via tornado warnings, has not cooperated with me on my days reserved for hunting, and the one good day I had, I called the Tom all the way to me, only to scare him off...learned a ton, so maybe I'll have better luck next time.


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Really don't know about Augusta....we aren't gonna be able to be there and it is really soon since Paris. Hopefully we can meet in London...


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Michigan*

Karen:

Sounds like you started something we ladies needed. When are you coming to northern michigan?????? Good luck turkey hunting I will be going on 4-20. 
Great Job,,
Shawn


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I was just catching up on this thread, I forgot to let you all know I got my Alphamax about two weeks ago, I love it!


Oh and just a thought, I keep looking at Karen's Logo /Avatar wouldn't that make a great car decal? I have never put any kinda sticker on my car but I sure would be proud to attach one of those.


----------



## wh1 (Feb 17, 2009)

a deal on a decal is being finalized right now! Let her know you would be proud to tell the world you Shoot Like A Girl! Would you prefer it in pink or white?


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

wh1 said:


> a deal on a decal is being finalized right now! Let her know you would be proud to tell the world you Shoot Like A Girl! Would you prefer it in pink or white?


Your kidding, that's awesome news! I would be proud to have her decal on my car. I continue to tell everyone I meet about her company. 

I would want white, other then my lipstick I'm not really a "pink" girl. :wink:


----------



## Granuaile (Jan 21, 2009)

I visited the Shoot Like a Girl booth at Vegas in February--great idea! Just wondering, though, are you expanding the number of left-handed bows you have available to shoot? I believe there was only one in February...

Oh! And I second the vote for the white decal--I'm not into pink, either...


----------



## gammaw (Apr 20, 2009)

Wish you had been at Metropolis in 2008 I was looking for a new bow wanted to try some before I purchased this time. But only one booth set up a bow for me to try. We ladies need more dealers to realize that we have different needs and we carry check books just like the guys. Keep up the good work and hope to see you in London .


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Granuaile said:


> I visited the Shoot Like a Girl booth at Vegas in February--great idea! Just wondering, though, are you expanding the number of left-handed bows you have available to shoot? I believe there was only one in February...
> 
> Oh! And I second the vote for the white decal--I'm not into pink, either...


Thanks, we're trying to get more left handed bows. So far we have two admirals and two recurves in left hand. We want more left handed bows because 27% of our shooters are new shooters, and would prefer to do an eye dominance test then get them shooting right (or left as it may be) from the beginning!


----------

